# stock deodexed rom



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to a stock deodexed version of 2.3.3. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cleverjenks (Sep 6, 2011)

Sensei mod is a stock .602 2.3.3 rom...


----------



## cleverjenks (Sep 6, 2011)

Its in this thread just scroll down


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

